# IBS clinics?



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey everyone.....I just got officially diagnosed for IBS, so now that I know that everything else has been ruled out, I would like to take action & get some more help in terms of lifestyle changes and even drug choices...I'm currently on Dicetel...it works, but I still have pain everyday and attacks probably once a week....Does anyone know if there are any IBS clinics in Toronto that you could recommend, or even an IBS specialist?thank u!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

IBS is a syndrome and not a disease. If your doctor can't ind a sood GI specialist to refer you to there Jeff might have some names as he lives there and there's a list somewhere in the archives of people experienced with IBS.Bada


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

greetings from across the lake.. just wanted tolet you know how much i love dry vodka martinis!can't say as i know of any IBS people up in toronto.. good to have a diagnosis though i imagine. someday i will get diagnosed to.







good luck..


----------

